# Walk with the pupper nutter



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

So I took Rosey to the sheep pasture yesterday to get some fall pictures. I sadly found out that the leaves had not turned as much as I had hoped  Booo.. but I still got some cute pictures of the pup! I've noticed that since losing weight, her fatty lumps on her chest are much more noticeable...

This is Rosey's "why are you making me sit here when there are creepy jungle noises happening behind me" face lol









Me thinks somethings following us... (there was a group of joggers further back in the woods)









Why am I up on this rock by myself? :<









Super cute puppy face in 3...2...









This was going to be an awesome picture of Rosey in some old tree stump, but then I dropped the treat...









Chillin by the creek









And in front of the pond


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You got some really nice pictures.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea nice, I'm not sure I don't like the first one for the calendar. I think that one really looks like fall.


----------

